# My Silver Rounds



## juxtaposedsoul (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have not posted in a few weeks so I thought I might share a couple pics of the silver rounds I have been feverishly making. This whole refining thing is really quite addictive. I am keeping a log of all the scrap I buy, all that I refine and all that I sell. In my first 3 months I have refined 2,653 grams of sterling. Small potatoes but still quite satisfying. Here are some pics of a few rounds I made. Each is stamped with the weight, type of metal (silver) and purity of .99+. They each weigh between 20 grams and 33.5 grams. The ones pictured were from 22-29 grams each. I'm keeping most of what I produce but selling some, too. I don't know why this is but I like my handmade silver better than any of the various well-known bullion that I own.

I feel confident in my abilities with silver now and so it is time to move onwards and upwards. Now I start on gold.

Thank you to all the members who have offered guidance and answered my questions. I vow to use the forum more often and not stay away for weeks at a time.


----------



## juxtaposedsoul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow...my photography is pretty lousy. You gotta trust me-these suckers shine!!!


----------



## element47 (Aug 16, 2011)

Silver can be absolutely maddening to photograph. You really have to (if it's all that important to you) fuss with the incoming lighting angle and the good distance from camera to object. Think you got a zoom lens? SIlver will show you otherwise.


----------



## juxtaposedsoul (Aug 16, 2011)

I used a cheap $100 camera without zoom. I am not pleased as my first pics posted here are pretty crappy. For the record there is not a coppery contamination in the silver as the photograph would suggest. I just finished my "last" batch of silver tonight which was 224 grams. I enjoyed refining the silver and since I have a lot of sterling I am sure I will process more silver down the road. But now I am focusing on my first batch of gold and doing my due diligence in research, study and preparation.

The 224 grams I have drying, along with another 185 grams of already-dried silver, are going into some one ounce art bars (although I'm sure none of them will be exactly one ounce).


----------



## paul49601 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi
I am new to this and looking seriously at trying to pull the precious metals out of computers, cell phones and other items. Can you tell me what I should expect to get when I do this? What is the best way of doing it?

I do not know how you are getting the silver that you are making into rounds. Can you tell me about it?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Goldfinger4 (Sep 29, 2011)

I send my silver to a professional mint. 1 oz bars cost 2 USD, 1 kg 40 USD inkl. VAT.
I guess your rounds don't sell that well as professional ones? 
Of course they are nice, but only for people like us who know the work behind it


----------



## epicnamefail (Sep 30, 2011)

goldfinger, what do you mean you send it to a mint? to get it refined?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 30, 2011)

He probably meant a place like these;

http://bullion.nwtmint.com/silver_conversion.php

http://goldenstatemint.com/bullion-round-conversion.html

Jim


----------



## Goldfinger4 (Oct 1, 2011)

Right.. a producer of silver bars. I think most of them would offer to mint coins or bars if you have some kg.


----------



## joem (Oct 9, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> He probably meant a place like these;
> 
> http://bullion.nwtmint.com/silver_conversion.php
> 
> ...



Anyone know of Canadian private mints


----------



## nickvc (Oct 9, 2011)

The thing to remember when you send your metal to any mint or bullion dealer for stamping or blanking is that you won't get your metal back. The losses involved in the process are huge, the blanking scrap, so what you will receive is metal that's already in their process. This may not matter to some but to others they want their own refined metals, it's part of the fun to have your own gold or silver that's in your hands from your own hard work.
For those interested most major bullion houses have deals with other refiners to transfer values from one to another,bit like the major banks, it's worth asking if you can do a deal through them but I can't confirm any costs or availability of such deals except here in the UK.


----------

